

Ask HN: Does this Microsoft KB hotfix download work for anyone? - elliottcarlson

I have been trying to download this KB hotfix for the last week - it currently affects my TortoiseSVN as it constantly causes errors and is slowing me down.<p>Clicking on the following link and then requesting the hotfix always results in a "The system is currently unavailable. Please try back later, or contact support if you want immediate assistance." error. I am just curious if this error is the same result for others; thanks in advance.<p>KB link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982927
Hotfix request link: http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=982927&#38;kbln=en-us
======
elliottcarlson
Clickables

KB link: <http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982927>

Hotfix request link:
[http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=9829...](http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=982927&kbln=en-
us)

